# New swarm of terror striking the world pigeons



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

A Canadian woman became blind after (said to be) contracting diseases from pigeons' faeces.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...disease-caused-by-pigeon-poop/article1996988/

After reading this news, I am almost sure this will spark a new wave of torture and revenge on pigeons. In response of this Miss Richards, Fredericton immediately banned feeding. The ripple effect will definitely lure pigeon haters in other places to lobby for similar laws. So feeding will be illegal from one city to another city, from one country to another country. Fellow feeders will be fined and deterred from continue feeding. More and more pigeons will starve. 

Having been feeding pigeons for 10 years in Hong Kong (where it is illegal to do so since 2003), every time I go aboard I'm really delighted that feeding is still acceptable and pigeons still have plenty to eat. 

According to my knowledge, HK is the first city to ban feeding round the globe. Now that more and more cities are copying the HK government. More and more feeders are forced to stop (sued, cursed, discriminated, threatened, beaten........) more and more pigeons over the world starve, thx to the HK govn't, such an excellent 'role model'. And of course without the misleading media and ignorant and always-complaining public, the HK govn't wouldn't have that law. I feel ashamed of being a HK people...

Just hope that feeders in Fredericton are OKAY....

I just wonder human beings spread fatal diseases too. Shouldn't they be starved for the same reason? Will some day feeding HUMAN babies outlawed too?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

This is an OLD report from 2011, and shows just how much media DONT research before publishing.
They will publish ANYTHING that they think is going to becontroversial in order to get higher viewing figures/sales etc.
It also shows just how gullable people are to believe it.

Cryptococcal meningitis is caused by the fungus Cryptococcus neoformans. This fungus is found in soil around the world.


----------



## esantoyo30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow it's amazing what they will do for a good story. What was she doing rubbing pigeon feces in her eyes in the first place?


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh thx Quazar for reminding me about the date. It is lucky that this event happened a yr before, so it has not stirred up a disaster to such extent that I feared to have. 

I just discovered it from a local newspaper ytd, and searched for the name ERICA RICHARDS. She reappears on the news because she is singing on the street to catch people's attention, to spread hatred of pigeons and to make ends meet. It's a revenge. You birds take away my eyesight. I eradicate your food source. You make me can't see. I make you die of famine.....

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2012/08/20/nb-erica-richards-disease-pigeons.html

Maybe the reporters have nth to write about recently, so used her to occupy some space in the paper /_\


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL i know i shouldn't laugh but haha..

No wonder she's trying to make this sound like it's the pigeons fault AHAHHA she's getting 135$s a month from this. She is probably trying to rake in as much media as possible.


----------

